# Allatoona



## TexasRed45

Has anyone ever bow fished around lake Altoona? Not looking to take anyones spot or for them to reveal their honey hole.  But I am new to the area and looking for places that will be good this spring.  maybe just general areas on the lake?


----------



## Anvil Head

'Toona is a bit tough due to the constant boat traffic. There's usually someone fishing every point and cove on the weekends. Makes it tough keeping legal distance. There are some really good spots on the lake though - several backwater flats if you look for them. Get a lake topo map they are easy to spot.
I prefer Acworth to 'Toona, low boat traffic and lots of carp. Have gotten 200+#'s on a good spawning day.


----------



## deerstand

biggest gar i have shot was on Allatoona... back of any creek is usually good... all the way in the back of stamps creek and  glade marina,


----------

